# Injured Wood Pigeon in my garden



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

I was at home and saw two wood pigeons on my fence. One looked healthy and moved fine, but one just sat there on the fence, squashed down and looking unhappy. The healthy one flew off and we haven't seen it since, but the other one just stayed there. I went to the window to take a snap with my camera, (probably scaring it) and it did nothing. 

Then it tried to fly off the fence, but ended up falling awkwardly into my garden. It just sat there doing nothing, and when it tried to walk it really dragged it's wing like it was broken and limped badly. I got a towel and some newspaper and put them in an air-holed cardboard box. I then caught the wood pigeon with my mum's help and put it in the box. We put food and water in the box with it and let it out for exercise. It has so far survived two nights (Is now day three of having woody here).

It's droppings are runny and green with black and yellow in them, and I read in a book that that meant it had salmonella? 

What should I do now? I heard that the RSPB don't help wood pigeons because they are counted as 'pests', and my local vets are not open.

I live in Brentwood, Essex, England, in case it helps.

Please help me, I have basic pigeon knowledge but not much else.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, im int he UK too, 
i know through experience that woodys HATE human contact, they get so stressed out and this in itself can be a killer!! As long of the woodpigeon has food (corn/wheat/budgie seeds that kind of thing) and a dish of water to drink from, the best thing to do is to make sure the box has enough light getting through for it to see, but place it somewhere quiet and warm and out of the way. Although letting it out for exercise seems like a good thing to do, all it will do is panic the bird, so i would leave it in the box for now to rest up, like we do when we are ill. Its droppings could be down to it not being able to get the right food, or sometimes a 'starvation dropping' can look dark green and sticky. a photo of the bird and its droppings would allow many of the members here to offer their advice. Your doing fine if it is still alive after 2 days. don't worry about excersise though when rest is more important 
i dont suppose you inspected the bird at all when you caught it? i think woodies are prone to getting canker, if you can gently prise its beak open ti look at the back of its mouth it should just be all pink/red. If their is any yellow cheesey blobs then thats what it is. Another common one for them is coccidosis which can cause bad propping and droopyness. treatments can be purchased online or at decent pet/farm stores for under £10? Get a few photos up if you can to help diagnose.
It may be that the bird has flew into a window or car, which woodies often do too! in which case rest is all you can do.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you see him eating by itself. If not please hand feed him. It's good to have him rest until he's feeling better.
Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

_*You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to.
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.*_

Thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

* Welcome..and thank you for your concern over this wood pigeon.

Here are some rescue resources, hopefully near you:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm*


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

By the way people I do not have a digital camera and my webcam has a very short cable so I may not be able to provide a picutre of the wood pigeon. I will try my best, but I am afraid it may not be possible


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Give us a description of his wounds. Are the wings ok? Is one wing lower than the other? Legs? No broken bone? How young do you think it is?


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

He drags his left wing, and when he tries to fly he can get around an inch off the ground, then just sits with his left wing splayed out and his right wing held normally.

Both of his legs appear fine and do not look broken, although it walks with a limp.

I would say that it is an adult wood pigeon. I am unsure of it's gender. It has full plumage and is coloured like an adult. It is definitely not a juvenile.

I will try and measure how long it is tomorrow, if it is still ok, and I will try and measure it's wingspan.

How do I tell if the leg is broken, by the way? Not really too sure


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

it sounds to me like a wing injury! it hard to tell if a wing is broken if you do not know what you are looking for. if it is broken at the shoulder then the wing fill just flop about with no resistance. it can take a few weeks to heal, and can be helped by bandagine the wing it its natural position tot he body. im sure some1 here will have a more detailed description/pic for you. it might be that he has bruised it badly, either way, rest is what is needed!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, Wodin is right. You have to bandage his wing in the right posture by his body just as the healthy wing. 
This is in the case it's broken http://www.pigeonchat.net/viewtopic.php?t=2115 Otherwise just make a dounut towel and place him in the middle, make sure the wing is not stretched out.
Why the wing is stretched opened? Is there any bone sticking out?

No need to measure the wingspan.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok 
Thank you Dima and Wodin

Me and my mum will try and bandage the wing tomorrow but may not be able to do it until at least 4 (I have school tomorrow), so I amy not be able to post about it until quite late.

Working on a way to somehow get a picture on.
I will leave the wood pigeon in it's box unless I need to change the newspaper and towel bedding, and I will make sure I don't give it so much water it accidentally drowns in it while drinking.

I think that my local vets is open tomorrow, so I will get their number and see what they can do. If they say they can't do anything, I am afraid I am going to rely heavily on you.

Thank you

By the way, is it meant to be making those wood pigeon cooing noises, because this is one silent wood pigeon?


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

sound like a plan, it is very unlikely to drown so dont worry about that, and it wont make a noise at all apart from the odd grunt maybe when you try handling it. If you're luck enough the vets may treat the bird free of charge, or at least strap its wing up for you before sending it back home with you to heal. I think in most cases with pigeons without owners the likelihood is it would be put down.You never know though! you are doing a good thing!once it has realised it cant escape by flying dont be surprised if it just stands like a statue, i have had this before with woodpigeons where it seems like they have tamed but they have not. if whatever is stressing them persists too long then they will have a outburst and tent to loose feathers very easily as a means of escaping predators in the wild. if it has a wing injury that willd o it no good! keep up up-to date. i just happen to have my own domestic pigeon with a recent broken wing, due to all the strong winds we have had here. I will try my best to upload a picture of how her wing is held in position with masking tape and bandages.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Be very careful with the vet, some are ok, but most will not or may not want to treat and may insist you leave it (then they euthanise).
Unfortunately with Woodpigeons they dont really make good pets however there is no legal obligation to leave the bird no matter what they say.
Broken or damaged wings can heal if treated correctly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are covering over the box, make sure you use something that lets light in. If the bird is in the dark he won't eat.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You could try contacting the Wildlife Rescue and Animal Service at Enfield 07970 141282 or 0208 344 2785, but check what its fate will be if it is not releasable.


Wodin as already mentioned the the woodie temperament, they can get very stressed if handled, this can be a serious problem. Wild fledglings, juveniles and adults can be extremely scatty and liable to panic.

If you approach a wild adult move very slowly and handle it gently.

If it opens its mouth and starts to pant stop whatever you are doing, leave it alone...fear can produce adrenalin rush and a heart attack. However if it is is already breathing with an open mouth in could be suffering from canker. Cheesy growths in the mouth could indicate canker.

Check its head fir ticks, they will look like fleshy grey or brwnish lumps. 

Looking at a captive wild woodie in the eye can be extremely stressful for them and is best avoided.

If you have an adult sick or injured woodie in a cage, cover most of the cage.

Check under its wings for wounds which could indicate it had been caught by a cat (or dog). Cats carry the pasteurella bacteria in their saliva and a pigeon can die of pasteurella septicemia within 24 hours, so it is important that it is treated with antibiotics (preferably one that combines amoxicillin with clavulanic acid such as Synulox or Noroclav ) as early as possible. This page provides information on how to care for a pieon that has been caught by cat, dog or hawk (or any other predator) http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/predatedorshot.htm

If it feels cold it is important to warm it up on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel (so it is warm but not hot) or on a heat pad set low, or under a 40 watt angled lamp for about an hour.

After the pigeon has been warmed (that will take about an hour on a heat pad) mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 tablespoon of glucose, or honey or sugar and half a teaspoon of salt. Don't try squirting the water into the birds mouth as it might aspirate it and die or develop pneumonia.

Do not try to feed the bird immediately. It might not be well enough to digest the food. The glucose/honey/sugar will provide the energy it needs initially.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

By the way, if and when I do take this wood pigeon to the vets, what do I do if they say it cannot be fixed. I've heard wood pigeons do not make good pets/are bad in captivity, but I don't want the pigeon to be euthanised.
Would it be suitable as a pet, if the vet cannot help it?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are scatty and can be vulnerable to stress is crowded together or with feral pigeons, but given enough personal space they can adapt well. I met a vet on FB that hand raised a woodie and built an aviary for him. Then she adopted an injured adult to keep him company. She posted a photo of them during the snow and they looked well and happy. If he is unreleasable we can try to find an aviary home for him.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Extreme Emergency!

I just looked out the window, and something white is falling. Not the droppings of the wood pigeon's flock looking for it, but something much worse. Snow/sleet. Should I bring it inside? Should I pile the towels and blankets onto it's box and bunker down? Should I put it in the garage? What should I do? I know they are used to being outdoors in weather like this, but this one is injured and has started to drop feathers (Five of them, various sizes)

Help me!-What should I do!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, please move it to the garage.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello everybody

This may or may not be the last time I post on this thread.
Today I opened the box to change the wet newspaper under the wood pigeon (It knocked it's water box over), and started to carefully pick it up (It looked a lot more lively and had been flapping and bobbing it's head up and down). Then it started to flap and lifted off from my hands. It then flew up over the fence and flew off. I had a look around but I could not see it anywhere, so hopefully it is ok.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

thats great news!!!! if it could fly then it might have just badly bruised its wing flying into something. A few days rest with food and water would have made the difference in the wild between living and dying, so well done!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wodin is right, without your help he would never have made it.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you everybody for your help and advice. I would never have done it without you. Thank you again, and may our feathered friends live happy and safely forever.

*Pigeons think more than we know and know more than we think*


----------



## Diecastplace (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't figure out how to start a post so can someone PLEASE help me on this? Found a baby Pigeon outside today, he was running up to every adult Pigeon he could get near sqealing for food I'll assume but no one would pay any attention so I brought it in.

The bird appears to be between 17 & 20 days old per my research and after a couple of hours getting used to the new surroundings seems to be eating regular bird food I feed all of the others just fine, drinking water and is spending a lot of time self-cleaning.

I sat it in a box on a pillow next to a window so it could have some warmth and seems fine but still squealing a bit even after having eaten which I'll assume is most likely ok given the appearance of good health past that. It seems to really like sitting on my shoulder, no squealing at all when there but of course it can't stay there constantly. I'm sure it will be ok to put it back in the box when I need to do so but I'm concerned about over night. I have no heating pad, no time to get one, would a house temp of 68-70% be ok?

Seems to be laying down now for what appears to be a nappy, my apologies to the person how started this post.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Diecastplace said:


> I can't figure out how to start a post so can someone PLEASE help me on this? Found a baby Pigeon outside today, he was running up to every adult Pigeon he could get near sqealing for food I'll assume but no one would pay any attention so I brought it in.
> 
> The bird appears to be between 17 & 20 days old per my research and after a couple of hours getting used to the new surroundings seems to be eating regular bird food I feed all of the others just fine, drinking water and is spending a lot of time self-cleaning.
> 
> ...


Hi, the squealing is normal, its just a baby pigeon noise and they make it when they are asking for food. If he is eating enough on his own thats great, the parents would usually top them up while they were weaning but if he is eating enough to fill his crop then he should be fine. Have you seen him drink? sometimes you have to physically dip the babies beaks int he water to let them know where it is, and they should start sucking.
At that age they shouldnt need a heat pad, just out of the way of drafts with a towel or straw to nestle down in. Hope this helps?


----------



## Diecastplace (Jun 17, 2012)

@Wodin

Thanks so much, yes it does appear to be both eating & drinking just fine at this point in time.

Before I went out and found this bird, I was just getting to ask a different question in this forum ( doesn't it always happen that way ) I brought in an injured male Pigeon some months ago, once well he decided he liked it here too much so I gave him my living room as his home, I'm always in my office. A couple of months later I brought in two more injured birds, nursed them back to health in a spare room and when I saw both were flying all over, lookin' gooooood, I decided it was time to set them free.

I was only able to get one out my back sliding glass door, the other wouldn't go near it and as things turn out, it's a female. After a few weeks of this is MY PLACE, no IT'S MINE, they became lovers with the male cooing constantly and shaking like a wimp ( I was so ashamed ), then following the female around constantly, followed by lots of kissies and then well you know.

My male bird had found a plush basket I used to buy at K MART which contained 4 little stuffed dogs he liked to play with, now sitting empty on top of a 6 ft tall antique secretary desk-bow front flass curio cabinet , once he and the female did their thing, I now have two eggs in that basket with the two of them taking turns sitting on them.

I'm not so sure what I should do, I'm not so sure I'd mind having two more Pigeons but I'm not sure I'm prepared for what I may need to do re: their upkeep should any be needed on my behalf. Also, if they are born can I let them out once grown?

My apologies once again to the poster, wish I could figure out how to start one, I've done sso before (


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

after 18 days they will hatch, and as long as the parents have their usual food and water, the babies dont need anything from you. the parent will turn the food you give them into crop milk and regurgitate that for the chicks, gradually weaning in full bits of seed. The only thing u need to be prepared for are the babies droppings. easiesy way is to start collecting news papers now, and putting them uder/around the basket/nest, then when they are too soiled just throw them and replace them. Once the babies are big enough to fly there is no reason hwy they cant go outside witht heir parents. If you wanted your house back then id suggest a dovecote outside? somewhere for them to shelter if they decide to stay. hope this helps


----------



## Diecastplace (Jun 17, 2012)

@Wodin

Thanks so much once again, got lotsa newspaper, just not quite sure I want to disturb whichever of the birds is sitting on the nest to lay it down but I'm sure I'll figure something out.

On setting the birds free once born, they'd not go out with their parents as it appears they are here to stay and on the dovecote ( whatever that is ) there are 200-250 other Pigeons out my back door, don't know how they'd understand the devecote belongs to my two birds. Sorry this is rushed, cooking burgers for my dog........


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL sounds like a blast at your place! i wouldnt worry too much about disturbing the chicks,, they wont need newspaper until they are over a week old and pooping outside of the nest, the parents might grunt and give the odd swift slap with their wings, but its all front ;-) I can help with this.....but 200 pigeons outside your front door is another matter!


----------



## Diecastplace (Jun 17, 2012)

@Wodin

The female doesn't and hasn't ever come near me so I get no li'l bites or swift slaps from her. The male on the other hand, he doesn't mind being around me although I don't handle him........When he's up on top of the Secretary-Curio in the basket, I'll run my finger in front of him on the top cabinet lip. He'll give me a swat or a bite, I'll just say "You so Annnngrrrrry" and he stops. ;o)


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Make sure the nest is safe enough with materials that will know give splayed leg to the babies. Also when they start flying, make sure there are no slippery floors or tiles. If you provide to the parents in the water vit ( including CA & D3) or oyster shell, it will help the babies develop strong bones and good overall health.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

My apologies once again to the poster([/QUOTE said:


> Don't worry about it, I couldn't find how to start a new thread at the beginning.Make sure those squabs (Think, thats the right word)are not in a position to fall out of the nest when they start to fly. Just follow Dima and Wodin, without them there would be one less Wood Pigeon in this world.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Woody Pigeon said:


> Just follow Dima and Wodin, without them there would be one less Wood Pigeon in this world.


Just made my day! pahahaah


----------

